# navare peir 4th of july



## yellowfin24 (Jun 4, 2012)

Got to the peir at 12 pm .I walked down to the end and noticed my friends had hooked up with some bo bos so i tied on a small treb onto my 20lb mono.First cast i through a dead bull minow. Right as i was about to reel up i saw a dark shadow in the water under my bull minow.All of the sudden i see a flash and immediately start jacking up with this tarpon.Right when hes about to jump the tarpon breaks me off.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cool - heart pounding I bet!


----------



## kehoe (Aug 26, 2010)

i saw the tarpon eat the bullminnow im one of yellowfin24`s friends that was out there jacking up bonita.


----------

